# Общедоступные форумы > Общение >  вирт-смотр:Результаты по работе,кобели,остальные 7 собак

## RexStaller

7.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7a-pMH9za8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fliI5u5hLX8

*СРЕДНИЙ БАЛЛ ЗА РАБОТУ : 101,25*

*описание работы от экспертов*

*судья 1*

рядом: иногда теснит,некоторая помощь телом 18
подзыв :некорректная посадка,дополнительное воздействие 7
апорт:изменение положение(встал,продвинулся до команды),неравномерный темп,дополн. помощь проводника 10
-------------итого посл. 35
*защита:*
фактор:очень некорректное рядом,доп.команды,атакует быстро,хватка полная,,отпуск чистый,потом прикус  31
лобовая атака:быстрая,уверенная.Хватка полная,после отпуска прихваты 35
*итого защита 66*

_сумма послушание+защита   101_

*судья 2*

1. В движении рядом собака могла быть более ещё более внимательной к проводнику, некорректны разворот кругом у проводника, собака теснит в движении и чуть опережает. Во время остановки посадка недостаточно корректная.
Оценка  хорошо. 16,5
2. Подзыв быстрый. Значительная помощь для принятия ФП. Небольшая помощь корпусом при принятии собакой ОП. Посадка в ОП могла быть быстрее.
Оценка хорошо. 8
3. Во время броска предмета собака меняет положение у ноги.  Недостаточно быстрый подбор, возврат к проводнику должен быть быстрее, в ФП собака могла быть в более активном состоянии, небольшой поджев. Фаза удержания должна выдерживаться 3 сек. Переход в ОП достаточно быстрый и корректный.
Оценка достаточно. 11
*итого посл. 35,5*
4. НЕТ ПРЫЖКА.
5. При подходе к укрытию в движении рядом должен быть значительнее корректнее. Атака стремительна, хватка сильная и достаточно плотна. В борьбе не хватает доминирования. В фазе перед отпуском хватка должна быть спокойнее и отпуск быстрый.  Охрана достаточно внимательная, при подходе проводника попытка к хватке.
Оценка хорошо. 34
6. Атака очень стремительная, хватка плотная и достаточно сильная. В борьбе не хватает доминирования. В переходной фазе хватка должна быть спокойнее. Отпуск должен  быть быстрее. Во время охраны несколько раз делает попытку к хватке. В охране достаточно внимателен, не хватает доминирования. Чуть реагирует на подход проводника.
Оценка хорошо. 32
*итого защита 66*
_сумма послушание+защита   101,5_

----------


## RexStaller

8.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7CTuGXnAD4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYcqcewKvn4

*СРЕДНИЙ БАЛЛ ЗА РАБОТУ  101*

*описание работы от экспертов*

*судья 1*

подзыв быстро ,замедл.посадка,помощь телом 8
апорт:ударил лапами,поджев  ,помощь телом 10
-------------*итого посл. 18*
прыжок основной *10*
*защита:*
фактор:опережает на команде рядом,атакует быстро,хватка полная,отпуск чистый 38
лобовая атака:довольно быстрая,уверенная.Хватка полная, отпуск с повторной команды 37 
---------*итого защита 75*
*сумма послушание+прыжок+защита   103*

*судья 2*

1. НЕТ ДВИЖЕНИЙ РЯДОМ. 
2. Подзыв может выполнятся быстрее. ОП должна приниматься значительно быстрее.
Оценка хорошо 8
3. В упражнении аппортировка ОП некорректна, собака должна сидеть спокойнее во время броска. Перед подбором предмет толкает лапами. Скорость возврата могла быть быстрее, принятие ОП быстрее и гораздо точнее. Предмет долен удерживать значительно спокойнее.
Оценка нижнее достаточно. 10,5
*итого посл.18,5*
4. Прыжки: достаточно свободные 
Оценка высокое очень хорошо. 4,75+4.75 = *9,5*
 5.Внезапное нападение в развитии собака может иметь более точное положение у ноги. Достоточно уверенно атакует нападающего фигуранта, хватка достаточно глубокая, на давлении не меняется, отпуск может быть быстрее и точнее. Фаза охраны достаточна.
Оценка оч.хорошо 33
6.Лобовая атака достаточно стремительна, хватка достаточно полная, на давлении не меняется, повторная команда на отпуск, отпуск должен быть точнее.
Оценка высокое хорошо 35
*защита 71*
_послушание+прыжок+защита 99_

----------


## RexStaller

4.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsGoRI3vpRs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9eD36H_0jjU

*СРЕДНИЙ БАЛЛ ЗА РАБОТУ :  98,25*

*описание работы от экспертов:*

*судья 1*

рядом: небольшие отклонения,периодически теряет концентрацию 17
подзыв:быстрый,сразу обошел и сел    9
апорт: возврат назад медленнее 13
-------------*итого посл. 39*
прыжок :касается барьера  *8*
защита:
фактор.Рядом чуть опережает ,растерянность при атаке,хватка достаточно полная,на охране  недостаточно уверен 30
лобовая атака:сильное торможение,заметна неуверенность.Хватка полная.Очень неуверен на охране  18
---------*итого защита 48*
_сумма послушание+прыжки+защита   95_

*судья 2*

1. В движении рядом собака могла быть более свободной и радостной, не на всех участках схемы собака сохраняет внимательное состояние, повороты плотные, в переходе на бег должен быть увереннее, при остановке посадка должна быть быстрее, левый разворот должен выполнен быть корректнее, в группе людей должно быть больше внимания к проводнику, посадка в остановке могла быть корректнее и быстрее. 
Оценка нижнее  хорошо 16
2. Подзыв должен выполняться быстрее, отсутствует  фронтальная позиция. 
Оценка достаточно  7,5
3. Хорошее желание бежать за предметом, достаточно быстрый подбор, возврат должен быть значительно быстрее, ФП приниматься чуть плотнее, ОП должна быть быстрее. 
Оценка  хорошо 12.5
*итого посл.-36*
4. Первый прыжок с сильным касанием, второй мог быть более свободным.
Оценка достаточно 3,5 + 4
5. Внезапное нападение. Собака должна быть значительно стремительнее, хватка должна быть увереннее и спокойнее, в переходной фазе поджев, отпуск достаточно быстрых, охрана должна быть значительно увереннее, реакция при подходе проводника.
Оценка достаточно 30
6. Лобовая атака должна быть стремительнее, хватка может быть активнее и увереннее, переходной фазы оценить невозможно, отпуск достаточно быстрый. Охрана должна быть значительно увереннее.
Оценка нижнее достаточно 28
*итого защита-58*
_сумма послушание+прыжки+защита   101,5_

----------


## RexStaller

14.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...vugNvSk‏
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...3EWwOuQ‏
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...5-5OsNM‏

*СРЕДНИЙ БАЛЛ ЗА РАБОТУ:  96,75*

*описание работы от экспертов*

*судья 1*

рядом: в целом корректно,неровные посадки 18
подзыв :помощь телом 8
------------*-итого посл. 26*
прыжок основной 10+3 дополнительных=*13*
*защита:*
фактор: рядом корректно,вяловатая не совсем уверенная  атака,фигурант вялый,оглянулся на проводника  30
лобовая атака:торможение при входе.Попытка прикусить фигуранта,напрыгивание ,небольшое отвлечение  30

---------*итого защита 60*
_сумма послушание+прыжки+защита   99_

*судья 2*

1.В движении рядом собака должна быть внимательнее к проводнику, на развороте кругом касание рукой собаки, при остановке посадка недостаточно корректная, помощь со стороны проводника повторным принятием позиции.
Оценка достаточно. 14,5
2. Подзыв достаточно быстрый. Помощь корпусом для принятия ОП, при этом позиция должна быть корректнее.
Оценка хорошо. 8
3. Упражнение аппортировки выполнено не точно, через горку и в несколькольких вариантах. Отмечу общее недостаточное желание собаки в упражнении. Но баллы поставлю.
Оценка недостаточно. 8
*итого посл. 30,5*
4. Прыжок с небольшим торможение, должен выполняться с большей силой и свободнее. 4+4
Оценка хорошо. *8*
*защита*
5. Во время движения на укрытие собака должна точнее держать место у ноги. Отражение нападения должно быть увереннее, быстрее и мощнее, хватка с небольшим поджевом, со стороны фигуранта практически нет давления, в переходной фазе хватка должна быть спокойнее, отпуск должен быть точнее, охрана недостаточно внимательная, реагирует на подход проводника, у собаки к концу упражнения явное падение инстинкта.
Оценка достаточно. 28
6. Лобовая атака с сильным торможением пере хваткой, хватка должна быть более жесткой и плотной, более спокойной на давлении и в переходной фазе. Недостаточно доминирования. Отпуск должен быть точнее. Охрана без доминирования, с отвлечением и попыткой прикусить фигуранта, при подходе проводника напрыгивает.
Оценка нижнее достаточно.28
*итого защита 56*
_послушание+прыжки+защита  94,5_

----------


## RexStaller

5.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dC-wtPjnEZI

*СРЕДНИЙ БАЛЛ ЗА РАБОТУ: 64,25*

*описание работы от экспертов*

фактор:корректное рядом,атакует достаточно активно,хватка полная,должна быть крепче.преждевременный отпуск .Фигурант вялый.фаза охраны короткая 32
лобовая атака:достаточно уверенная.Хватка в норме,отпуск чистый,на охране двигается,трогает рукав,доп.команда,обернулся при подходе дрессировщика 32
-------*--итого защита 64*

*судья 2*

1. НЕТ ВИДЕО С ПОСЛУШАНИЯ.
2. Во время движения на укрытие собака сохраняет достаточно корректно положение у ноги, атака дна фигуранта должна быть гораздо стремительнее, хватка должна быть плотнее и жестче, в переходной фазе хватка недостаточно спокойная, отпуск мог быть быстрее, собака должна сразу после отпуска охранять фигуранта.
Оценка нижнее хорошо. 31,5
3. В лобовой атаке собака достаточно стремительная, хватка наискосок, достаточно сильна. В переходной фазе неспокойна, отпуск должен быть точнее. Фазу охраны оценить невозможно.
Оценка хорошо. 33
*итого защита 64,5*

----------


## RexStaller

17.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgrnxSuoC30
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISDMnqPDO4Y
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1RLo...ature=youtu.be
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQhdCvKAAK0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YilChMnqteU
http://youtu.be/J0BqdtFNUqk

*СРЕДНИЙ БАЛЛ ЗА РАБОТУ: 49,85*

*описание работы от экспертов*

*судья 1*

рядом: корректно но совершенно неестественно.Собака постоянно гарцует и приседает,перевозбуждена  16
подзыв быстрый,корректный    10
апорт: сильный жёв,сопротивление при отдаче предмета 10
----------*---итого посл. 36*
прыжок основной : опирание на барьер *8*
*защита*:
возможно оценить только облай и удержание -10

---------итого защита *10*
*сумма послушание+защита   52*

*судья 2*

1. В движении рядом собака работает на очень высоком уровне инстинкта, очень хорошее внимание к проводнику, повороты быстрые, но собака на разворотах слишком перевозбуждена. Движения собаки должны выглядеть  естественными,часть движений выполнены вприпрыжку. В группе внимателен, при остановке посадка быстрая и корректная.
Оценка  хорошо. 17
2. Подзыв  без замечаний.
Оценка отлично 10
3.При броске предмета должен быть спокойнее, привстаёт перед пуском. По команде очень быстро бежит за предметом, быстрый подбор, разворот мог быть быстрее, поднос должен быть быстрее, очень сильно жует предмет перед принятием ФП. ФП могла быть плотнее. Замедленная отдача предмета, быстрый переход в ОП, чуть не досел. 
Оценка достаточно  11
4. Первый прыжок с сильным касанием, второй сильный и свободный. 3,75+5
Оценка высокое хорошо 8,75
*итого 47,7*
Упражнения по защите не выполнены в рамках нормативов. Оценку поставить нет возможности. Несомненно собака обладает очень высоким потенциалом.

----------


## RexStaller

3.


*СРЕДНИЙ БАЛЛ ЗА РАБОТУ: 33,5*

*описание работы от экспертов*

*судья 1*

рядом:раскованно,внимательно и корректно 20
быстро,энергично 10
*итого 30*

*судья 2*

1. В движении рядом активен, внимателен, чуть теснит проводника, положение корпуса собаки на протяжении всего упражнения чуть опережает проводника, первый разворот кругом не виден, в смене темпа на бег мог быть спокойнее, правые повороты плотные, 2 кругом должен выполнятся с разворотом на одной ноге, при остановке посадка достаточно быстрая, положение корпуса чуть впереди. В группе людей внимателен, посадка быстрая и корректная.
Оценка очень хорошо 18,5
2. Подзыв быстрый, чуть напрыгивает в ФП, быстрый, но некорректный переход в ОП.
Оценка высокое хорошо 8,5
*итого 27*
3. НЕТ АППОРТИРОВКИ И ПРЫЖКА
4. К сожалению представлено только видео тренинга без набора тех элементов, которые надо оценивать в рамках смотра. Собака обладает хорошим потенциалом, крепкой природной хваткой. Инстинкты в норме.

----------


## RexStaller

*ТЕМА ОТКРЫТА ДЛЯ ОБСУЖДЕНИЯ*

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

Опять по своей собаке. № 3. Даже порадовалась за себя, ведь это практически только мой труд, без тренера работаю. Хорошие описания того что есть. К сожалению, были причины (сломался планшет, на который я снимала последние видео для смотра), потом сломался форум и закончилось время. Потом объявили, что еще можно досылать видео, но надо было искать камеру. В общем, не успела. Ну и ладно, в другой раз постараемся.

----------


## Tatjana

> Опять по своей собаке. № 3. Даже порадовалась за себя, ведь это практически только мой труд, без тренера работаю. Хорошие описания того что есть. К сожалению, были причины (сломался планшет, на который я снимала последние видео для смотра), потом сломался форум и закончилось время. Потом объявили, что еще можно досылать видео, но надо было искать камеру. В общем, не успела. Ну и ладно, в другой раз постараемся.


Тань, те упражнения, которые ты представила были вполне добротными!  :Ay:

----------


## RexStaller

Напишу ещё по поводу одного из роликов,хоть собака не моя,я выкладывала этот ролик. Кобель № 5,где видео только защиты,аналогичной "мутпробе".На самом деле это часть занятия перед сдачей собакой норматива КД.
Так вот я о чем хочу сказать.Работа конечно,далеко не идеальная,на хорёчка не выше,как впрочем и описана,сделана на голимой добыче и тяп-ляп. Так вот,всё было сделано(по защите) с этой собакой с нуля всего за 6(!) занятий,и атаки,и проходы на палатку,и отпуски,и боковой конвой.Причем 3 из них были проведены в возрасте около года и 3 перед сдачей.

----------

